# What I Know About Willard Bay Water Levels



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

As almost everybody that visits this forum knows, the water level at Willard Bay State Park (a.k.a. A. V. Watkins Dam) is lower than the normal elevation of 4226 feet. How much lower is it, why is it lower, and how much longer can we expect it to be lower? That depends on who you talk to. Well, the real people in charge of this information are the Bureau of Reclamation (801-379-1100) and the Weber Basin Water District (801-771-1677). I decided to call both of them and get as much information as I could regarding the facts of what is REALLY going on with regard to the questions above - how, why, and when.

First, how much lower is it? There are two possible answers to that question depending on which of the two repair methods is selected. Here is the information that I copied from the Final Environmental Assessment, A.V. Watkins Dam Safety of Dams Modification, and Finding of No Significant Impact (http://www.usbr.gov/uc/envdocs/ea/avwatkins/index.html):



> The highest allowable water surface elevation of the reservoir during construction would be dependent upon the location of the cutoff wall and the degree of monitoring during construction. For the first option, where the cutoff wall is constructed through the dam, the reservoir could be restricted to elevations between 4209 and 4212; however, the reservoir could be allowed to rise to a maximum elevation 4214 feet during spring runoff with 24 hour monitoring 7-days a week.
> 
> For the second option, where the cutoff wall is located at the upstream toe of the dam, the water level would likely be lower during construction, and the reservoir restriction elevation would also depend upon the location of the western terminus of the cutoff wall. Currently, the western end of the cutoff wall is anticipated to terminate at station 470+00, which would require the reservoir to be drawn down to approximate elevation 4207 feet.


These are the same water elevation figures that governed last year's water level.

Next, why is it lower? The primary reason it is lower is a safety factor associated with the current seepage problem they are trying to fix. This safety level will prevent any further damage to the existing dam from the seepage that is currently occurring. The lower elevation construction dam constructed last year to facilitate repairs was also a consideration, but it was secondary to the safety factor.

Finally, how much longer will it remain lower? Again, quoting from the BR assessment:



> If construction begins in 2008, repair of the dam is estimated to be completed by November 2009. Filling of the reservoir after the proposed repairs have been made would be rigorously monitored to ensure the new dam section is performing satisfactorily. With satisfactory performance, the reservoir would be allowed to fill in the spring 2010.


I got a little different story from actually talking with the local BR office. It is possible that the repairs COULD be completed late this year or early next year. IF that occurs, then the reservoir could be filled to its normal capacity level of 4226 by the spring of 2009. But at this time, that is not written in concrete.

So, the bottom line as of today is that the construction will start sometime this year (2008). The maximum water level allowed this year (2008) will again be the same as it was last year. That level will be 4212 maximum with a possible spring runoff allowance of 4214 as needed. There will not be a 4 foot increase of the level over what we had last year as has been rumored on this forum. And depending on construction vagaries, the repair will be completed in either 2009 or 2010. Only time will tell.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, folks, here’s some more information just received from the Weber Basin office. The repair method has been decided on and it will be the ‘through the middle of the dam’ method. That would mean the level will be maintained at or below 4212 feet, except for the 4214 foot allowance during the spring runoff.

The federal government will fund the repair through the BR agency and that funding HAS NOT been allocated yet. It is hoped that the funding will be allocated early this year. When the funding becomes available, a contract can be let and the work can start. None of the repair work will be started until after the funding is allocated.

The construction will take place during 2008 and possibly (probably) 2009 construction seasons. So a prudent person would not expect any significant changes in water levels at Willard Bay State Park until the summer of 2010. It could happen in 2009, but I wouldn’t count on it.

Hopefully, this information has been of some benefit to you. The bigger boats will be staying away from Willard for the most part  , but the jet skis will still be giving the fishermen and women fits on weekends. :evil: Just be aware of your water depth when leaving and entering the harbors.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Bob.
Looks like my float tube will get more use at Willare than my boat for 2 more years.
That's not all bad.

Now for another rumor.
I have heard that Wiper will continue to be put in Willard, but that was when there was going to be 4' more water added.
Now I wonder if the stocking will still happen?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

GrandpaD said:


> Now for another rumor. I have heard that Wiper will continue to be put in Willard, but that was when there was going to be 4' more water added. Now I wonder if the stocking will still happen?


The real person in charge of this information would be the fisheries biologist responsible for Willard Bay in the Northern Region. He can be reached at (801) 476-2740. Here's what he had to say today.

Willard Bay is scheduled for one stocking of wipers every year. This has been in effect for several years and was accomplished each year in the past except last year. The southern hatchery that raises these fish to the 2 1/2 to 3 inch size had a water loss problem last year which caused them to loose most of their stock of wipers. There was essentially no stocking of wipers into Willard Bay in 2007.

There will be a stocking of somewhere between 150,000 and 250,000 2 1/2 to 3 inch wipers this year and it will occur sometime in early July. The water level is not a determining factor in this program.

I did not ask about the survival rate and the biologist didn't mention it either. If there are other wiper stocking questions that any of you are curious about, please feel free to discuss them with the biologist at the number listed above.

He did say that at this time he is getting about one call a day about the stocking program at Willard Bay.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for cheching that out Bob.
Good to see that we will still have some Willard Wipers!


----------

